# Are Ragdoll's hard to keep care of?



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Since I love Ragdoll's, I just want abit of help on how to care for them and what I need especially the most for them.:love2 It would be a great help if there is any suggestions or help! I want to know what's best for them, for example; how to keep their coat clean, what toys, food brands(if there is any that are good for Ragdoll's), etc.

I would love some help, especially for some of those Ragdoll cat owners on the forum!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Food and toy wise, they are just like any other cats- they have personal preferences and tastes. One of my girls, Evie, has quite severe food intolerances- chicken, grains, lamb and rabbit. Chicken being the worst. So I have to feed beef, duck or fish (yes, fish... I know, I know, it's not good for cats- but it's one food she can eat). 

Evie and Mitzi have more toys than they could ever need- they are quite fond of their cat tree and scratchy post. Contrary to popular Ragdoll belief- they are both very 'jumpy', they like to be up high and on the kitchen counters (grr). They are also VERY vocal. Evie talks absolutely constantly, even at 3/4/5am- she shouts and argues, trills and whispers... She even silent meows. Mit Mit likes to talk too, especially at meal times.

Coat and grooming wise- now they are on an all wet, high quality food, their coats are so beautiful. Evie used to matt like crazy- but now she doesn't matt at all. They both have thick, full, shiny and fluffy fur. I do groom them, maybe once or twice a week. They do not agree with this- I get two very wriggly, licky girls (they lick me to try and get me to stop!). 

Otherwise, now they are settled and know that they can trust myself and my OH- they are both lovely little floppy things, they really do 'flop', like they are boneless when you pick them up.

Oh, I just love my girls. They are so gorgeous- I LOVE Raggies.








Wriggly monkey (Evie)








Double snuggles








"Can I come shopping too, pweeeeaaaasssseeee?" Mitzi. (The kind of cheeky antics a Ragdoll gets up to!)


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

They're extremely low maintenance. I never have to groom Fay.

You can find Raggies in the shelters now because of the economy. One would love you to pieces if you rescued it.


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww!

...Sorry, I just love Ragdolls. Cutest little-big things ever. These pictures are adorable!


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Oh thank-you everybody, especially Abbie for all the fantastic tips on how to care for a Ragdoll kitten/cat and the photos! Breathtaking!
Thank's Dave for the info on grooming them. I have heard from some Ragdoll owners that they hardly ever have to groom them. And yes, I would be considering getting one from a shelter.
[email protected] The photo's are adorable, aren't they?! I love them to bits aswell


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

2 Years without being brushed


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Even if your cat doesn't need your help with grooming you're missing out on the ultimate bonding experience by not having grooming sessions with them.
I had nightly sessions with Samantha while I was in bed at night and she just glowed when I combed her sweet little kitty head and face, as I combed her I told he how good and pretty she was, I believe our cats really respond to praise,
Momma bonds with the kittens by grooming them and your cat will come to see you as their surrogate parent when you groom them.
It's also a chance to examine the over condition of your cats coat.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Fay won't let me brush or comb her. Sh'll accept about 20 seconds of petting then she just wants to lean against me and chill.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> Even if your cat doesn't need your help with grooming you're missing out on the ultimate bonding experience by not having grooming sessions with them.
> I had nightly sessions with Samantha while I was in bed at night and she just glowed when I combed her sweet little kitty head and face, as I combed her I told he how good and pretty she was, I believe our cats really respond to praise,
> Momma bonds with the kittens by grooming them and your cat will come to see you as their surrogate parent when you groom them.
> It's also a chance to examine the over condition of your cats coat.


Both my girls HATE being brushed. It turns into a meowing, wriggling, running away session in about 5 seconds. They like to bond with snuggles and kisses, definitely not brushes.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Oh what beautiful photo's everyone! I groom Catty every 2 week's and her coat feel's purr-fect when I've finished with her. I should groom Catty more often! Kitty hates being groomed so I don't even bother to, because he can wash and clean himself.
Has anyone heard of the Zoom-Groom? I have heard it's supposed to be good, especially for Ragdoll's


----------

